# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  آیا ترمیم معدل خرداد روی کنکور دی تاثیر داره؟

## Zeiton

سلام به همگی... امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه
یجا خوندم گفته بودن که اگه خرداد ترمیم معدل کنی تاثیرش فقط روی کنکور تیر میشه و تاثیری روی کنکور دی ماه ۱۴۰۱ نداره... خواستم بدونم این درسته؟ 
یعنی کسی که کنکور دی میده حتما باید دی ترمیم کنه یا خرداد هم میشه؟ 
اگه امکانش هس توضیح بدین ..مرسی

----------


## LEA

سلام وقت بخیر

نه همچین چیزی نیس

هر موقع ترمیم کنید اثرش روی هر دو کنکوره

----------


## Zeiton

> سلام وقت بخیر
> 
> نه همچین چیزی نیس
> 
> هر موقع ترمیم کنید اثرش روی هر دو کنکوره


آها متوجه شدم .. مچکرم

----------


## LEA

> آها متوجه شدم .. مچکرم


خواهش میکنم

----------


## Pcstud

سلام به نظرتون میشه دی ترمیم کنم و خرداد برم دیپلم مجدد بگیرم توی یه رشته دیگه

----------


## LEA

> سلام به نظرتون میشه دی ترمیم کنم و خرداد برم دیپلم مجدد بگیرم توی یه رشته دیگه


باید از دبیرستان بزرگسال منطقه اتون بپرسید

----------

